# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Peter Oomens, Posturoloog >  Vakantie vraagje voor alle strandbezoekers en eigenlijk iedereen

## peteroomens

Heb je deze zomer de kans om met je *blote voeten* langs het strand te lopen, doe dan het volgende:

Loop een stukje over niet te hard zand, keer om en bekijk je afdruk. Let speciaal op de afdruk onder de holte onder je binnenenkel. Wat valt op?

Aan de hand van de reacties ga ik hier verder op in

Peter.

----------


## Wendy

In het verleden heb ik dit wel gedaan samen met mijn vriend. Mijn eigen voetafdruk weet ik niet meer, maar wel die van mijn vriend. Bij hem zie je het middengedeelte helemaal niet. Alleen dus de hak en de bal.

----------


## peteroomens

Ik wacht nog even op wat meer reacties. In september kom ik hier op terug. Wie reageert?!

Peter

----------


## christel1

De persoon in kwestie heeft holle voeten, zeker geen platvoeten want dan zou heel zijn of haar voet in het zand staan. Dus heel normale voeten of een iets te holle voet, dat heb ik ook dus, ik steun enkel maar op mijn tenen, buitenkant van mijn voet en hiel, daarom sla ik mijn voeten dus ook heel makkelijk om, niet leuk natuurlijk.

----------


## Raimun

Volgens mij is dit 'n normale voet .

----------


## Elisabeth9

IK tuur en tuur maar ik weet eigenlijk niet wat er aan mankeert...misschien moet ik eerst zelf eens naar een strand gaan en mijn voet erin zetten, maar enfin dat duurt te lang  :Wink:  wel een mooie voet maar ik zou eerder denken dat die iets naar links naar binnen valt...of het leunt teveel op de rechterkant....ik ben een leek, verlos ons maar in september van deze betovering, ik ben benieuwd... :Smile:

----------


## peteroomens

*Tipje van de sluier:*

Soms moet je even wat verder zoeken. Op het plaatje van de voet is de omtrek hiervan scherp te zien, behalve onder de binnenholte. Op zich is dit een normale voetafdruk. 

Onder deze *binnenholte* drukt de voet tijdens het lopen blijkbaar *niet* in het zand. Veel schoenen hebben daar standaard juist een verhoging. Is dat logisch?

Kijk verder eens waar je schoenen het meest slijten.

Ik ben benieuwd naar jullie reactie.

Peter.

----------


## Raimun

Mijn schoenen hebben inderdaad onder die binnenholte 'n verhoging .Nooit echt bij blijven stilstaan ( sic ) 

Voor mij is dat vrij logisch ...indien dit niet was zou die holte juist extra belast worden .( vermoed ik ) ?
Verder volgt de zool eigenlijk mijn hele voet , koop ik altijd het zelfde merk schoenen omdat mijn voeten daarin 
het meest comfortabel zitten , tenslotte loop je daar de ganse dag op !!

Slijtage aan mijn schoenen is meestal eerst aan de hielen rechts achter ?
vervolgens midden onder het voorste deel van de voet ?

Vraagje : ik doe regelmatig talkpoeder in m'n schoenen ? voelt comfortabel ..geen idee vanwaar ik die gewoonte geërfd heb ??
Weet jij of dit zin / geen zin heeft ? en waarom ?

----------


## peteroomens

Hallo Raimun,

Dank voor je reactie; ik wacht er nog een paar af.

Oorspronkelijk werden schoenen van leder gemaakt. Dit natuurlijke materiaal neemt vocht op, dat de voet in behoorlijke mate verliest. Het beste is lederen schoenen om de dag te dragen en af te wisselen met een paar andere lederen schoenen.

Vandaag de dag wordt een veelheid aan (synthetische) materialen gebruikt en dragen veel mensen dezelfde schoenen dag in dag uit. Met talkpoeder wordt nu bereikt dat de schoen van binnen minder vochtig is. Het hielp ooit ook om makkelijker in een schoen te glijden..

Peter.

----------


## christel1

Als ik thuis ben dan loop ik het liefste op mijn sokken of op blote voeten. Voelt volgens mij het meest natuurlijke aan. En dragen van degelijke schoenen is wel belangrijk, je hebt maar 1 paar voeten en die dragen heel je gewicht. Zeker bij heel jonge kinderen, zelfs pubers zijn goeie schoenen nodig ook al groeien ze er snel uit, liefst leder. Het kost wel veel geld maar voeten zijn nu eenmaal belangrijk. En ook liefst niet te snel met schoenen beginnen bij kinderen, ja natuurlijk als ze lopen buiten hebben ze schoenen nodig maar binnen, liefst op hun blote voeten. Holle voeten zitten bij ons wel in de familie, platvoeten niet. En als je verschillende kinderen heb, investeer in goeie schoenen voor iedereen en geen afdanktertjes van de ene naar de andere laten gaan. De ene voet is de andere niet. Te hoge hakken zijn voor niks goed, niet voor de voeten en ook niet voor de rug, is misschien wel elegant maar niet gezond. Heb zo al genoeg problemen met mijn voeten en heb echt bijna nooit hoge hakken gedragen, is aangeboren bij mij.

----------


## peteroomens

*Als het aan de voet lag, liep hij lekker in zijn blootje . . .*  :Smile: 
(Deze uitspraak is van Ralph Sakkers, orthopeed, in een interview in het Algemeen Dagblad van 6 april 2013 waarmee ik het voor de volle 100% eens ben)

Christel 1, bovenstaand citaat van een bekend orthopeed zegt eigenlijk al genoeg. Een soortgelijk verhaal heb ik eerder in het online magazine *Kiind)* ook al gepubliceerd. In 1991 was er al een publicatie van twee Indiase orthopeden, kinderen tot 6 jaar sowieso zo veel mogelijk blootsvoets te laten gaan. Het is wat je zegt, buiten hebben we nu eenmaal schoenen nodig, maar geef voeten binnen de vrijheid.

Op kinderschoenen kom ik binnenkort terug, maar de titel van mijn publicatie was "de beste kinderschoen? Geen kinderschoen"

Peter.

----------


## peteroomens

Als aanvulling de link naar mijn artikel in *Kiind*:

http://kiind.nl/articles/502/Blootsv...esAllowed=true

Peter

----------


## peteroomens

http://nl.123rf.com/photo_2453445_de...st-izrael.html

Wanneer je deze afbeelding ziet, vraag je je af wat dat met de voet te maken heeft. Deze (stenen) boog noemen we een*romaanse boog.* Je kent hem vast wel van bruggen, ramen van oude huizen, oude poorten, enzovoort. Deze bogen kunnen veel, heel veel gewicht dragen. Kijk nu eens naar de afbeelding van dit voetskelet:



Zie de treffende overeenkomst tussen de (binnenste) voetboog en de romaanse boog! Wanneer de voet nu belast wordt tijdens staan en lopen, zorgt deze boogconstructie er voor, geholpen door spieren en banden, dat het gewicht wordt opgevangen tijdens het proneren. *Vandaar dat de voet juist daar het zand niet raakt!* Kijk nu eens naar de binnenzijde van je schoen, weer op deze plek. Daar blijft de zool zo goed als nieuw. Dus ook daar komt de voet tijdens het proneren niet op de zool terecht. *Wat is dan de zin van een verhoging daar, die juist de veerkracht en dus demping grotendeels buiten werking stelt?!* Wie heeft een mening?

Peter.

----------


## peteroomens

Bij mijn laatste reactie had een *romaanse boog* zichtbaar moeten zijn. Alsnog bij deze :Big Grin: 
Peter

----------


## christel1

Echt geen flauw idee, ja als je platvoeten hebt of deze boog niet hebt dan ga je je knie meer belasten en kan je ook X-benen krijgen met alle gevolgen vandien maar echt, het is maar een gok hoor, dus los het raadsel aub op :-)

----------


## peteroomens

Eenvoudig uitgelegd: een mens wordt niet geboren met bijvoorbeeld een bril of een gebitsprothese. Door onze technische kennis kunnen wij die leveren wanneer de situatie daarom vraagt. Hulpmiddelen pas als het nodig is. De beste hardlopers komen uit de 'blootvoets-landen', waar ze nauwelijks sportschoenwinkels hebben waarover 'pronatie' wordt gezeurd. Waarom dan kinderen al voorzien van een steun voor de binnenholte? Bij het lopen raakt de binnenholte (zie eerste plaatje) het zand helemaal niet! In de meeste situaties waar een binnenboog steun, al dan niet voorgeschreven, wordt gebruikt, is deze overbodig en soms zelfs schadelijk.
De schoenindustrie is hier niet blij mee, maar heeft mij tot op heden niet van het tegendeel kunnen overtuigen.

Peter

----------


## Elisabeth9

Binnenholte komt niet in het zand....het lijkt mij juist "wel" logisch als dat opgevuld wordt met een zooltje of iets anders, om zodoende rechter te gaan lopen en niet te gaan zwikken, sommige mensen raken uit balans....dit bedoel ik voor volwassen mensen, en niet de kinderen, die moeten gewoon zoveel mogelijk op blote voetjes lopen! kinderen zijn in de groei daar kan nog veel verbeteren...
terwijl ik dit schrijf onderbreek ik en kijk hoe mijn eigen voet de grond raakt...wat zie ik tot mijn verbazing?  :Stick Out Tongue: ...haha, ik heb ook een romaans boogje en dan moet ik zeggen...ehhh geen opvulling gebruik ik...wauw wat grappig....als ik ga wandelen dan draag ik heel graag speciale wandelschoenen omdat ik mijn voeten daar veel baat bij hebben en ik "stevig" en beter kan wandelen door de steun en het comfort aan de binnenzijde van de schoen! hmm je zet ons aan het denken...dank je..

proneren-pronatie is dat een Belgisch woord? ik ken het niet...wel "promoveren"  :Wink:  (grapje)

met blote voeten lopen is heel goed, kijk maar naar de oosterse mensen, blootvoets lopen prikkelt je zenuwen onder de voet, ik loop graag op blote voeten, maar schoenen zijn soms mooi om naar te kijken en noodzakelijk buiten... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Prettig weekend allemaal en zorg goed voor de "onderdanen" !!  :Embarrassment:  (voeten)

----------


## peteroomens

Dank je Elisabeth9.
Het 'aan het denken zetten' is precies wat ik wil. Kritisch zijn en niet alles klakkeloos aannemen.

Proneren is óók een Belgisch woord. Het is internationaal. Tijdens het lopen kom je eerst met de hiel op de grond. Vervolgens 'rol' je vanuit de hiel via de achter-/middenvoet naar de voorvoet en tenen. Het moment dat je van hiel naar voren begint de bewegen, kantelt de voet gelijk wat naar binnen. Dat moment heet pronatie en dient de veerkracht van de voet.
Eveneens een prettig weekend.



Peter

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dank je wel Peter voor de toelichting..ik kende het woord niet "proneren" en het stond ook niet in mijn woordenboekje...maar al doende leert men, een mooi woord!  :Embarrassment:  en je legt het heel goed uit...ook iets om over na te denken..."hoe loop ik" !!!!! vaak doen we onbewust dingen en zijn we er niet van bewust dat we dat doen...Merci...

----------

